# Geekvape ZEUS Tank Coil Build? Best Coil Build?



## Johan Marais

Hi Guys

So I bought a Geekvape Zeus Tank which is a pretty awesome tank. I used both Coils that came with the Tanks but they are now done, being a SS Coil fan for low Wattage and fast ramp up. Using a 3mm diamiter buid I dont get any flavour from my tank. Which Wire/build/Diamiter would you guys recommend? I have wasted so many coils and cotton trying to get the flavour. 

Please Help 

Regards Johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So I bought a Geekvape Zeus Tank which is a pretty awesome tank. I used both Coils that came with the Tanks but they are now done, being a SS Coil fan for low Wattage and fast ramp up. Using a 3mm diamiter buid I dont get any flavour from my tank. Which Wire/build/Diamiter would you guys recommend? I have wasted so many coils and cotton trying to get the flavour.
> 
> Please Help
> 
> Regards Johan



hi @Johan Marais 

the Zeus rocks right ! 

i do a 3mm diameter 6 wrap but spaced coil using N80 fused clapton 3x30ga + 38ga (this for me is way better than the coils it came with - which weren't bad I must say)

i find positioning the coil about in the center of the posts works for me, also don't try and straighten the coil to be parallel with the posts, leave it skew (if you know what i mean) - also you don't necessarily need to space the coil, but i prefer it

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

get u same demon killer fused Clapton wire. 3mm 5wraps 
power mode high

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hi @Johan Marais , it would seem to me that the Zeus likes something more than just plain wire, so Clapton or fused is the way to go. As per @vicTor above, that build will rock. Also, thin out the ends of the wick as well a bit, seems to improve the taste. Then sit back and enjoy your happy clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @Johan Marais , it would seem to me that the Zeus likes something more than just plain wire, so Clapton or fused is the way to go. As per @vicTor above, that build will rock. Also, thin out the ends of the wick as well a bit, seems to improve the taste. Then sit back and enjoy your happy clouds!



100% agreed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan

if you have 26g SS try a parallel wrap 3mmID. 6 wraps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @Johan Marais

The Zeus is an Awesome Amazing Outstanding RTA - and it works - it doesn’t leak - and it delivers on Flavour and Clouds.

The last thing you want is loose interest - so a fine touch of patience is kindly suggested.

This Tank’s best Friend is a multi-strand Coil - there are plenty of them out there - so you need a little time to evaluate your options and your Vaping style.

I cannot say that Single Strand Coils won’t work because I haven’t tried them.

I have ventured into the Complex Coil Options and have Treasured and Appreciated the time - effort and energy that @smilelykumeenit spent helping me get my Complex Coil Options on the go.

So - here is some information that I hope helps you find the solution to your Flavour requirements from the Zeus RTA

All the best and please let me know if there’s anything else I can help you with.

Geekvape Zeus 24 - Kiwichi
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Framed Staples
@smilelykumeenit
Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5.5
Spacing : 0.5mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : Geekvape Aegis 100W
Ohms : 0.33
Watts : 38 to 48
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : The Vape Guy - Kiwichi
@BumbleBee
eJuice Mix : 60/40
Nicotine : 0mg
Purchased : 22/12/2017
Stored : 2 Weeks
Assembled : 05/01/2018

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Max said:


> Hi @Johan Marais
> 
> The Zeus is an Awesome Amazing Outstanding RTA - and it works - it doesn’t leak - and it delivers on Flavour and Clouds.
> 
> The last thing you want is loose interest - so a fine touch of patience is kindly suggested.
> 
> This Tank’s best Friend is a multi-strand Coil - there are plenty of them out there - so you need a little time to evaluate your options and your Vaping style.
> 
> I cannot say that Single Strand Coils won’t work because I haven’t tried them.
> 
> I have ventured into the Complex Coil Options and have Treasured and Appreciated the time - effort and energy that @smilelykumeenit spent helping me get my Complex Coil Options on the go.
> 
> So - here is some information that I hope helps you find the solution to your Flavour requirements from the Zeus RTA
> 
> All the best and please let me know if there’s anything else I can help you with.
> 
> Geekvape Zeus 24 - Kiwichi
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Framed Staples
> @smilelykumeenit
> Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 5.5
> Spacing : 0.5mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> Mod - VW : Geekvape Aegis 100W
> Ohms : 0.33
> Watts : 38 to 48
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : The Vape Guy - Kiwichi
> @BumbleBee
> eJuice Mix : 60/40
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Purchased : 22/12/2017
> Stored : 2 Weeks
> Assembled : 05/01/2018
> 
> View attachment 118922
> 
> 
> View attachment 118923
> 
> 
> View attachment 118924
> 
> 
> View attachment 118925
> 
> 
> View attachment 118926


nice looking mod you have there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Interesting thread guys, some great advice. Also loving the Zeus but would you fellow users agree that is a (very) thirsty little thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Room Fogger

@Moerse Rooikat , They are great mods, so I have to agree with you, my "bulletproof" has not let me down yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Neal said:


> Interesting thread guys, some great advice. Also loving the Zeus but would you fellow users agree that is a (very) thirsty little thing?


Sucks juice like a drunk in happy hour, must be a V8. One of the reasons I took up DIY

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johan Marais

Hi Guys - Wow thanks for the awesome replies and advice @vicTor @Moerse Rooikat & @Max 

Yeah i must say I still have my Ammit Dual Coil 25mm RTA and love it, but the Zeus Rocks and I appreciate the NO Leakage compared to the Ammit. Its just a solid well build compact and Sexy Tank. But yeah it is a Little thirsty bugger and goes faster through E-Juice than a Mental Hospital on Happy Pills LOL - I would definately give the Fused Clapton a go as I read on other places on the Net too that its the way to go with the Zeus. The SS worked so nice in the Ammit Dual Coil but not on this new baby. Once again much appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Guys - Wow thanks for the awesome replies and advice @vicTor @Moerse Rooikat & @Max
> 
> Yeah i must say I still have my Ammit Dual Coil 25mm RTA and love it, but the Zeus Rocks and I appreciate the NO Leakage compared to the Ammit. Its just a solid well build compact and Sexy Tank. But yeah it is a Little thirsty bugger and goes faster through E-Juice than a Mental Hospital on Happy Pills LOL - I would definately give the Fused Clapton a go as I read on other places on the Net too that its the way to go with the Zeus. The SS worked so nice in the Ammit Dual Coil but not on this new baby. Once again much appreciated



I have two Ammit dual and one single. Love them to bits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan Marais

Moerse Rooikat said:


> I have two Ammit dual and one single. Love them to bits



What coils do you use in you Ammit Dual Coil 25mm RTA? Which one gives best flavour? Wire/Wraps/Diameter/OHM

Would Appreciate man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Johan Marais said:


> What coils do you use in you Ammit Dual Coil 25mm RTA? Which one gives best flavour? Wire/Wraps/Diameter/OHM
> 
> Would Appreciate man


i did allot of experimenting let me make a new post and we can talk about the ammit will post the link here wen done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

here is the link
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ammit-deul-and-sing-coil-and-wig.t46248/#post-626374

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan Marais

Moerse Rooikat said:


> here is the link
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ammit-deul-and-sing-coil-and-wig.t46248/#post-626374



Thanks Rooikat - Watage/Resitance you get on that build? How is the flavor on the 2.5 MM coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

ohm is 0.37 w65 flavor for days
damm good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Max said:


> Hi @Johan Marais
> 
> The Zeus is an Awesome Amazing Outstanding RTA - and it works - it doesn’t leak - and it delivers on Flavour and Clouds.
> 
> The last thing you want is loose interest - so a fine touch of patience is kindly suggested.
> 
> This Tank’s best Friend is a multi-strand Coil - there are plenty of them out there - so you need a little time to evaluate your options and your Vaping style.
> 
> I cannot say that Single Strand Coils won’t work because I haven’t tried them.
> 
> I have ventured into the Complex Coil Options and have Treasured and Appreciated the time - effort and energy that @smilelykumeenit spent helping me get my Complex Coil Options on the go.
> 
> So - here is some information that I hope helps you find the solution to your Flavour requirements from the Zeus RTA
> 
> All the best and please let me know if there’s anything else I can help you with.
> 
> Geekvape Zeus 24 - Kiwichi
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Framed Staples
> @smilelykumeenit
> Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 5.5
> Spacing : 0.5mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> Mod - VW : Geekvape Aegis 100W
> Ohms : 0.33
> Watts : 38 to 48
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : The Vape Guy - Kiwichi
> @BumbleBee
> eJuice Mix : 60/40
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Purchased : 22/12/2017
> Stored : 2 Weeks
> Assembled : 05/01/2018
> 
> View attachment 118922
> 
> 
> View attachment 118923
> 
> 
> View attachment 118924
> 
> 
> View attachment 118925
> 
> 
> View attachment 118926


Perfect positioning of the coil for the Zeus and spaced perfectly, i can taste the flavour just looking at the pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

does anyone else get spit back on refilling ?

I have tried tight coils and spaced, normal 26, 24g and fused claptons. I have recently started getting nasty spit back on refilling.

Please provide pics of wicking, no matter how much or little wick I have I get shot in the face on firing. I know im doing something wrong just dont know what.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan Marais

Rafique said:


> does anyone else get spit back on refilling ?
> 
> I have tried tight coils and spaced, normal 26, 24g and fused claptons. I have recently started getting nasty spit back on refilling.
> 
> Please provide pics of wicking, no matter how much or little wick I have I get shot in the face on firing. I know im doing something wrong just dont know what.



Well yeah I must say I have had some nasty spit backs too ........ I few things I realized about the ZEUS to minimize this:


Don't fill all the way to the top (Over filling)
Make sure you fill up slowly. I realized pumping e-juice into the tank too fast sometimes makes it end up somewhere unwanted like between the air vent post holes causing a gargling noise followed by spit back. 
Maybe other guys can also give some input as to how to avoid the spitback or get rid of it

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Love that this tank has given me NO leaks so far. But I am struggling to get good flavour from it. I used Fused Claptons and Aliens and did everything I can to try and get the flavour better regarding coil positioning etc etc. Perhaps my wicking is the problem? Any advice or how do you wick your Zeus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Rafique said:


> does anyone else get spit back on refilling ?
> 
> I have tried tight coils and spaced, normal 26, 24g and fused claptons. I have recently started getting nasty spit back on refilling.
> 
> Please provide pics of wicking, no matter how much or little wick I have I get shot in the face on firing. I know im doing something wrong just dont know what.


try a smaller coil in wraps half ure wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Rooigevaar said:


> Love that this tank has given me NO leaks so far. But I am struggling to get good flavour from it. I used Fused Claptons and Aliens and did everything I can to try and get the flavour better regarding coil positioning etc etc. Perhaps my wicking is the problem? Any advice or how do you wick your Zeus?



When I wicked my buddies, used streaky cotton, cut wicks about an atoms length away from the bottom of the juice well and thinned it quite a bit, also made sure the cotton wasn't ahhh rolled (strands were straight as possible)... Can't remember how tight I did it though haha

Was no complaints of muted flavour so perhaps it's worth a shot Mr Weiner unless you've already tried this way

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Moerse Rooikat said:


> try a smaller coil in wraps half ure wraps



currently running 5 or 6 wrap 3mm id (0.28) fused claptons, cant really go smaller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Rafique said:


> currently running 5 or 6 wrap 3mm id (0.28) fused claptons, cant really go smaller.


i use 2.5 in all my ammits try 4 wraps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## haruspex

I use 26g SS, 3mm ID, 6/7 wraps ohms at around 0.53 - 0.6. Coil aligned to be in the center of the 3 rows of air holes and straight through the two air hole posts. Vaping at 25W it gives me awesome flavor with quick ramp up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rooigevaar said:


> Love that this tank has given me NO leaks so far. But I am struggling to get good flavour from it. I used Fused Claptons and Aliens and did everything I can to try and get the flavour better regarding coil positioning etc etc. Perhaps my wicking is the problem? Any advice or how do you wick your Zeus?


@Rooigevaar, make sure to line up the coil between the posts and thin out the ends when wicking. They should also not protrude from the wicking holes, You will only get flavour if this is done. I have a 3 mm I'd 5 wrap FC in mine running at about .21 ohm and the flavour shines. It really does not like to be overwicked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Rafique said:


> does anyone else get spit back on refilling ?
> 
> I have tried tight coils and spaced, normal 26, 24g and fused claptons. I have recently started getting nasty spit back on refilling.
> 
> Please provide pics of wicking, no matter how much or little wick I have I get shot in the face on firing. I know im doing something wrong just dont know what.



Mate, I am no expert but when I first started using the tank I was getting awful spit back. Turned out the nozzle from the bottle I was filling from was not feeding slots nicely and was getting juice in the chimney. I placed some tissue in chimney when I was refilling from said bottle and problem was resolved. Might be worth checking before looking at the problem being coil related. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

no spitback issues my side

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @Rooigevaar - Cotton Candy for me and as per @Room Fogger above and....



Smoke_A_Llama said:


> When I wicked my buddies, used streaky cotton, cut wicks about an atoms length away from the bottom of the juice well and thinned it quite a bit, also made sure the cotton wasn't ahhh rolled (strands were straight as possible)... Can't remember how tight I did it though haha
> 
> Was no complaints of muted flavour so perhaps it's worth a shot Mr Weiner unless you've already tried this way

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dreadside

I build for the better half and in her zeus, I have a 2*28g Ni80 clapton with 36g Ni80 6 wraps 3.4mm ID about in the center of the airflow, .58ohms at 35w and ramp up quick as a house fly and solid flavor!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

Looks like I'll be getting myself a Zeus then

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dreadside

Caramia said:


> Looks like I'll be getting myself a Zeus then


Do it you will be happy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Dreadside said:


> Do it you will be happy!


I need something leakproof, and the OBS Engines are getting a bit long in the tooth now - just as long as I can get the same flavour out of this beastie, I'll happy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dreadside

Caramia said:


> I need something leakproof, and the OBS Engines are getting a bit long in the tooth now - just as long as I can get the same flavour out of this beastie, I'll happy


Depends on build I think, but nice clapton and you set!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Dreadside said:


> Do it you will be happy!


i want one two

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique

Caramia said:


> Looks like I'll be getting myself a Zeus then




If you like the OBS, you will love the Zeus. Wicking does need played with abit even though its so easy to wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Rafique said:


> If you like the OBS, you will love the Zeus. Wicking does need played with abit even though its so easy to wick.


That is what I wanted to hear, thanx @Rafique, xx
Between the Reloads, Mizers, Wake and Petri RTA, I need something that can take extreme heat (struck 50 celcius in Kruger last week) without peeing down my mod and hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Caramia said:


> That is what I wanted to hear, thanx @Rafique, xx
> Between the Reloads, Mizers, Wake and Petri RTA, I need something that can take extreme heat (struck 50 celcius in Kruger last week) without peeing down my mod and hand.




All great RTAS but yes with the heat, bottom airflow is a mess. another thing is that the airflow of the Zeus is super smooth, I think abit more airy than the Wake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Neal said:


> Mate, I am no expert but when I first started using the tank I was getting awful spit back. Turned out the nozzle from the bottle I was filling from was not feeding slots nicely and was getting juice in the chimney. I placed some tissue in chimney when I was refilling from said bottle and problem was resolved. Might be worth checking before looking at the problem being coil related. Good luck.




I forgot the mention, Spit back is only on Exotic coils, stapled or fused claptons. With spaced 24g SS, its perfect but I want abit of a more warmer vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan Marais

vicTor said:


> hi @Johan Marais
> 
> the Zeus rocks right !
> 
> i do a 3mm diameter 6 wrap but spaced coil using N80 fused clapton 3x30ga + 38ga (this for me is way better than the coils it came with - which weren't bad I must say)
> 
> i find positioning the coil about in the center of the posts works for me, also don't try and straighten the coil to be parallel with the posts, leave it skew (if you know what i mean) - also you don't necessarily need to space the coil, but i prefer it



Hi Victor, I am struggling to find the Wire you mentioned, however I want to find out what you would think of using this wire as a SUB ....also fused clapton from Geekvape themselves? Looking for a 0.3 Resistance ..... wraps?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Victor, I am struggling to find the Wire you mentioned, however I want to find out what you would think of using this wire as a SUB ....also fused clapton from Geekvape themselves? Looking for a 0.3 Resistance ..... wraps?



You'll need about 9 wraps at 3mm in order to get there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Victor, I am struggling to find the Wire you mentioned, however I want to find out what you would think of using this wire as a SUB ....also fused clapton from Geekvape themselves? Looking for a 0.3 Resistance ..... wraps?


 If you can get a hold of the 28x3 variant 

6 wraps at 3mm will get you around 0.3 Depending on the length of your coil legs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Hi @Johan Marais - what @vicTor said about his Coil 3 x 30/38 Aliens - I Sincerely recommend that you chat to @smilelykumeenit and get a copy of his menu - Victor’s Coils and the ones I’m using - Framed Staple - as mentioned earlier in this thread - are on his menu. 

He can practically make them and ship them on the same day. 

Hope that this helps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Victor, I am struggling to find the Wire you mentioned, however I want to find out what you would think of using this wire as a SUB ....also fused clapton from Geekvape themselves? Looking for a 0.3 Resistance ..... wraps?



hi @Johan Marais 

this is exactly the wire im using, I find it works very well for me in my Zeus, keep in mind that the only other coils I have used are the coils the tank came with, so i cant really say that this wire is the best out of all other builds mentioned in this thread.

this is what makes vaping so much fun, there is no exact way which works for everyone, we all learn by experimenting what we like most.

some advise would be to hang in there and experiment till you find your happy place. 

let us know how things go and ask as much advise here as you need

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Howsit everybody

Great thread as I have just received my Zeus from @Havana Vape Club on Saturday and I am loving it.

Fitted a Geekvape Ni80 flapton with a 3mm ID and 6 wraps coming in at 0.30ohms.

The cloud production is beautiful,though I am getting a very slight spit-back but I am assuming that it is because of the coil itself.
Also getting a very slight mute on the flavour side-I can taste what I am vaping but not getting outstanding flavour at all.
Perhaps I will go with 28*34ga clapton next and see where that takes me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@BATMAN there is a bit of spitback especially after filling as this thing wicks fast. If you are getting muted flavour it may be due to new cotton, or overwicking, but as you are getting good cloud this may not be the case? I did a rewick to take photos for another member as he was having a problem, Don't know if it will help you but attaching the link. Haven't used Flapton yet, but Fused is the way to go imho.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

I was just about to link to that thread. Helped a ton. I have since thrown in a 5 wrap coil with larger ID. I do keep the build parallel to the airports now. I'm enjoying it far more. This tank seems to shine with certain flavours and lacks with others imo. I'm still using it over my OBS and will do so for at least another week. 

KZOR made some unique squiggly coils for me and they are fantastic. 

I do get spitback - usually after refilling. My work around is to do a little purge before each draw. This will stop spitback and after 10 or so drags (with purging) the spitback vanishes. Careful though, I have managed to purge juice through the airholes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

@Room Fogger that was some solid time and effort spent there-thank you.

So,you say you get solid flavour that way?It really does make sense.
I am certainly going to try that out tonight or tomorrow at the latest and report back.Cant wait to get proper flavour out of this machine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

BATMAN said:


> @Room Fogger that was some solid time and effort spent there-thank you.
> 
> So,you say you get solid flavour that way?It really does make sense.
> I am certainly going to try that out tonight or tomorrow at the latest and report back.Cant wait to get proper flavour out of this machine!


Definitely, my first try on the Zeus after having had it done in shop was an absolute failure, too much cotton, too long tails, no flavour. 

Redid it 3 times in one night, visited uncle Google, worth the effort, and the flavour exploded. Actually commented to a Bud whether there was a thing like too much flavour! I think I am nearly at the end of the current coil, so the experiments coil wise will be starting soon, but the wicking will stay. More is less with this one, and I can live with some spitback, going to try @Spyro advise on a light purge before the big inhale. I have an idea that this is partly due to the long tails next to coil as well, and wicking speed with the looser wick.

Enjoy and let us know!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you again @Room Fogger -will definitely do so.

I may just do it whilst here at work,out of excitement

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

Morning guys

@Room Fogger i tried your advice and it did help substantially,but i think the coil is the problem with mine as the flavour is still extremely muted.
Im assuming that not all exotic builds are for the zeus as I havent seen anybody else posting that they've gotten good flavour with a flapton.

I will experiment again tonight with normal clapton and see where that takes me.
If that does not yield satisfactory results i will move to 26ga twisted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

BATMAN said:


> Morning guys
> 
> @Room Fogger i tried your advice and it did help substantially,but i think the coil is the problem with mine as the flavour is still extremely muted.
> Im assuming that not all exotic builds are for the zeus as I havent seen anybody else posting that they've gotten good flavour with a flapton.
> 
> I will experiment again tonight with normal clapton and see where that takes me.
> If that does not yield satisfactory results i will move to 26ga twisted.


Good to hear that there was some improvement, I run a Fused Clapton in there and it is great. Please let us know what the outcome is with a new coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara

Wire and cotton play a huge role especially in RTA's. I would recommend a good coil to put there. Gasphase ni80 fused claptons should do the trick and maybe cotton bacon, native wicks or cotton candy collection. Streaky cotton cannot deliver the desired flavour in rtas. Its best used in a rda. Coil busters is also good to go for. The Gasphase coils there's plenty of good ones that vape stores keep. You can look for coil factor or coil company. If you going to build get your self a roll of vandy vape fused claptons in ni80. SS for some reason I feel it just gets too hot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dreadside

Well my wife has a Zeus rta and I have a 3^28g ni80 clapton with 36g ni80 4 wraps in it, and makes nice clouds but flavour is damm good.
Others I have tried that is almost the same is
3^26g ni80 alien with 36gni80
2^26g ni80 clapton with 36g ni80
26g ni80 stagerd clapton 36g ni80 and then take three pieces of the stagerd and fuse them with 36g ni80

Ps. These are diy coils I make with sanvick wire I buy from industrial suppliers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wimmas

Been using the Ammit 25 single coil for a few months and got the Zeus yesterday. After three different builds the flavour is nowhere near the Ammit, seems very muted.

Using a Fused clapton 3mm ID at 0.19 ohms @ 40w. Coil is parallel with the airflow chamber and centered. Cotton just above the juice well and properly thinned out. It sometimes also battles to wick fast enough and I get a bit of a dry hit.

Not very impressed thus far. Will try a few more builds but if I don't come right this tank will have to go to the cupboard and I'll revert to the Ammit. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Wimmas said:


> Been using the Ammit 25 single coil for a few months and got the Zeus yesterday. After three different builds the flavour is nowhere near the Ammit, seems very muted.
> 
> Using a Fused clapton 3mm ID at 0.19 ohms @ 40w. Coil is parallel with the airflow chamber and centered. Cotton just above the juice well and properly thinned out. It sometimes also battles to wick fast enough and I get a bit of a dry hit.
> 
> Not very impressed thus far. Will try a few more builds but if I don't come right this tank will have to go to the cupboard and I'll revert to the Ammit.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


Have a look at this and see if you are doing something different, the dry hits tell me you may be overwicking.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458
Please let us know of the outcome, I mostly use the Zeus at night for my bakeries and puddings, but never a dry hit yet. Hope this may help

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas

Thanks a lot Room Fogger. Just rewicked according to the link you sent and now it works like a dream. Much better flavour.

Seems the trick is thinning out the cotton a lot and making sure it's trimmed flush underneath the canal where the cotton lies. Previously my cotton touched the bottom of the juice well and I think it was struggling to wick through the cotton to the coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Wimmas said:


> Thanks a lot Room Fogger. Just rewicked according to the link you sent and now it works like a dream. Much better flavour.
> 
> Seems the trick is thinning out the cotton a lot and making sure it's trimmed flush underneath the canal where the cotton lies. Previously my cotton touched the bottom of the juice well and I think it was struggling to wick through the cotton to the coil.


Pleasure and glad it helped, I had the same problem when I started, rwicked a couple of times after another in one night and hit the spot. This one does not like a long tail! Think the distance may have something to do with it. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RandomCow

Moerse Rooikat said:


> get u same demon killer fused Clapton wire. 3mm 5wraps
> power mode high


This stuff is amazing if you need a coil in a pinch and your to lazy make make some wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RandomCow

Be there a way to run dule coils, with the kylin you can run it in 3 coil even though it is a 2 coil tank just curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees

Hi guys

Has anyone tried a build with plain wire, like a 26ga ?
I love this tank and the flavour is amazing, but coming from a subtank mini and a goblin mini this tank is really thirsty. I normally use around 130 mls a month and i have just been through a full 100mls since i purchased this tank last week wednesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Idrees said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone tried a build with plain wire, like a 26ga ?
> I love this tank and the flavour is amazing, but coming from a subtank mini and a goblin mini this tank is really thirsty. I normally use around 130 mls a month and i have just been through a full 100mls since i purchased this tank last week wednesday


Hi @Idrees , what build are you running in there at the moment and at what wattage are you vaping. I haven't tried it myself, but I think your flavour may suffer a bit, the Claptons really boost it quite a bit. If you do fruit or menthol it may not be so noticeable. Unfortunately this is a thirsty tank, I am not sure if the change is going to bring down consumption, a higher resistance and a lower wattage will have to be played with to see if there is an impact. Play a bit and please give feedback, and if you have problems give a shout out, we will try to help if we can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Idrees

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @Idrees , what build are you running in there at the moment and at what wattage are you vaping. I haven't tried it myself, but I think your flavour may suffer a bit, the Claptons really boost it quite a bit. If you do fruit or menthol it may not be so noticeable. Unfortunately this is a thirsty tank, I am not sure if the change is going to bring down consumption, a higher resistance and a lower wattage will have to be played with to see if there is an impact. Play a bit and please give feedback, and if you have problems give a shout out, we will try to help if we can.



@Room Fogger Currently using the braided coil that came with the tank, flavour is excellent ! I only tend to vape fruity menthol flavours as all dessert flavours seem to have the same doughy taste to me. I will try a normal spaced build with 26ga and let you know how it goes, hopefully the flavour doesn't suffer.

Thanks for the assistance.

*Edit- Vaping at 40w currently

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Always a pleasure if someone can help or be helped. Try SSteel as well if you have some, makes menthol and fruits taste quite crispy according to some.
RF

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Idrees

Oh and another thing I am struggling with it to get the top section of the tank apart, it just wont budge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Idrees , try this.

 Try this link, it shows you how to strip it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Idrees said:


> Oh and another thing I am struggling with it to get the top section of the tank apart, it just wont budge



hi @Idrees I also struggled to get mine apart in fear of breaking the glass, until I saw @Room Fogger video and this gave me more of an idea what fits where, took me a minute thereafter to take it apart

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Idrees

My one is really stiff at the airflow i tried turning it and the cover for the airflow came off, i dont want to scratch the tank with a pliers, maybe I will try putting it in the freezer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Idrees said:


> My one is really stiff at the airflow i tried turning it and the cover for the airflow came off, i dont want to scratch the tank with a pliers, maybe I will try putting it in the freezer



leave the tank fully assembled, then remove the top cap, then the air flow ring, then hold the base (near the pin) in one hand, then with the other hand turn the top part where the airflow holes are counter clockwise firmly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

hi @Idrees 

just checking, did you manage to get the Zeus apart ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Idrees

vicTor said:


> hi @Idrees
> 
> just checking, did you manage to get the Zeus apart ?



Hi haven't had a chance to look at the forum till now, will definitely try tonight and revert back to you, thanks so much for all the assistance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Idrees said:


> Hi haven't had a chance to look at the forum till now, will definitely try tonight and revert back to you, thanks so much for all the assistance.



no problem man, cheers for now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

I gave up and eventually just sold my Zeus..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

BATMAN said:


> I gave up and eventually just sold my Zeus..



funny enough I got mine last year before the hype because the "no leaking" hooked me and needed an RTA which wouldn't leak on me especially in my active job, so gave it a bash and have never looked back since, guess it just suits my style of vaping right now perfectly.

sorry you didnt enjoy it and congrats again on the medal, great stuff !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

vicTor said:


> funny enough I got mine last year before the hype because the "no leaking" hooked me and needed an RTA which wouldn't leak on me especially in my active job, so gave it a bash and have never looked back since, guess it just suits my style of vaping right now perfectly.
> 
> sorry you didnt enjoy it and congrats again on the medal, great stuff !!


I just could not get enough flavour out of it man and i was super dissappointed to sell-but it wasnt serving any purpose apart from looking good for me.

Nevertheless-I will invest in ANOTHER Asmodus Voluna with the money I got for it !!!!

PS.Thanks again bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Idrees

@Room Fogger and @vicTor thanks for all the assistance guys I did manage to take it apart last night, just did a quick rewick, will be doing a new build later tonight and will give some feedback

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas

BATMAN said:


> I just could not get enough flavour out of it man and i was super dissappointed to sell-but it wasnt serving any purpose apart from looking good for me.
> 
> Nevertheless-I will invest in ANOTHER Asmodus Voluna with the money I got for it !!!!
> 
> PS.Thanks again bud


Same here! Also gave up and sold mine. The flavour was nowhere near my Ammit 25 no matter how I built it.

The guy who bought it likes it. I don't get the hype besides it being leak free. Flavour to me was a 3 maybe 4 out of 10 at best. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I finally got a black Zeus today, then spent a good hour or so checking out build tips for this bad boy.

I get awesome Flavour from this RTA, only con so far is the juice consumption

Edit:
Specs are as follows, drill twisted 26g Ni80
2,5mm coil, mounted as high as possible, Flavour is almost too intense.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Alex said:


> I finally got a black Zeus today, then spent a good hour or so checking out build tips for this bad boy.
> 
> I get awesome Flavour from this RTA, only con so far is the juice consumption


@Alex , it's one of the best flavour tanks around imho, but it's a thirsty tank. But that's the compromise you have to make is the V8 consumption,

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex

@Room Fogger, building this deck reminds me of my “Nuppin” Rda. I like it alot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Alex said:


> @Room Fogger, building this deck reminds me of my “Nuppin” Rda. I like it alot.


It is a winner definately, and with the right build gives you flavour for days. I will miss mine in the long run for sure, but I have moved more to MTL tanks, cannot do the huge airflow with a lip that does not function properly. Many happy clouds to you, enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Alex said:


> I finally got a black Zeus today, then spent a good hour or so checking out build tips for this bad boy.
> 
> I get awesome Flavour from this RTA, only con so far is the juice consumption
> 
> Edit:
> Specs are as follows, drill twisted 26g Ni80
> 2,5mm coil, mounted as high as possible, Flavour is almost too intense.


As @Room Fogger said all flavour RTA's are very thirsty and in my opinion the Zeus is the most flavoursome single coil RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Timwis said:


> As @Room Fogger said all flavour RTA's are very thirsty and in my opinion the Zeus is the most flavoursome single coil RTA.


Agree wholeheartedly, with the right build you will experience a flavor overload, something I didn't believe could happen until I got my Zeus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

I suck at getting the zeus to perform eaven after some awesome tips i still strugle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> It is a winner definately, and with the right build gives you flavour for days. I will miss mine in the long run for sure, but I have moved more to MTL tanks, cannot do the huge airflow with a lip that does not function properly. Many happy clouds to you, enjoy it.



now you make me feel bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> now you make me feel bad


She is in good hands, I wasn't enjoying it any more, and couldn't get it to perform for me. Right decision taken to let someone who can enjoy it get it, it's in the right hands and the right House, no sellers envy from me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cor said:


> I suck at getting the zeus to perform eaven after some awesome tips i still strugle


@Cor What exactly are you having a problem with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Room Fogger said:


> @Cor What exactly are you having a problem with?


Flavour; airflow; dry hits eaven when i open the tank and the cotton is soaked name it and ime haveing problems

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Cor said:


> Flavour; airflow; dry hits eaven when i open the tank and the cotton is soaked name it and ime haveing problems


@Cor, have a look at this, it may help. I did this to show some guys how to wick it. Sounds like your tails are too thick, hence no flavour, and the dry hits. By the time you have opened the tank it would have wicked again. Give it a try and see if it makes a difference. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

Room Fogger said:


> @Cor, have a look at this, it may help. I did this to show some guys how to wick it. Sounds like your tails are too thick, hence no flavour, and the dry hits. By the time you have opened the tank it would have wicked again. Give it a try and see if it makes a difference.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458


Exactly the way i wick it @Room Fogger .But today ime going to insert a flatclapton aka failian and see if it works ile als go step by step with your tutorial thank you so much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Cor said:


> Exactly the way i wick it @Room Fogger .But today ime going to insert a flatclapton aka failian and see if it works ile als go step by step with your tutorial thank you so much



Have a look here too, for some great tips http://vapingunderground.com/thread...eview-by-mjag-is-it-good-or-just-hype.368762/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Alex said:


> I finally got a black Zeus today, then spent a good hour or so checking out build tips for this bad boy.
> 
> I get awesome Flavour from this RTA, only con so far is the juice consumption
> 
> Edit:
> Specs are as follows, drill twisted 26g Ni80
> 2,5mm coil, mounted as high as possible, Flavour is almost too intense.




Agree, the coil position is extremely important. if its directly in the center you will get spit back on refill. needs to be maybe just in line with the top row of air wholes in my opinion. its my ADV. nothing comes close to this for a single coil

my current build is 24g 7 or 8 wrap 3mm

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cor said:


> Exactly the way i wick it @Room Fogger .But today ime going to insert a flatclapton aka failian and see if it works ile als go step by step with your tutorial thank you so much


Great news, once you get the right build in there, you are going to love it. It is a great tank. Please let us know how it is with the flatclapton, sounds interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

If it weren’t so thirsty I’d get another 2. Flavour is awesome and no leaking is a big win for me. I don’t think I’ll buy another bottom airflow tank again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran

I have been through a lot of tanks the past few months. I loved my Ammit so the Zeus was the obvious choice. Never looked back. There are cool ideas for the wicking. I am using the coils that came with. With cotton bacon. Thin wick. No long wicking. Set on a 30 Watt. Perfect flavor. Has become my everyday tank.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## HapticSimian

Colleague got a Zeus before Easter, and I want to try the successful experiment I did yesterday on my SMM on it. 7 wrap parallel 26 ga SS316 coil wrapped around a T25 Torx key, which should give a 4.43mm internal diameter. Wicked in the recent Morten Oen style of wicking - very tight, no fluffing, no peeling layers, no rolling beyond getting the wick through the coil. Great flavour and superb ramp up. Guzzles like a drunk, but I don't think you can seperate consumption and flavour...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anvil

I'm going to throw my 2c spanner in the works here. I too had an issue with the Zeus when i first got it. The dry hits were so bad I was considering just getting rid of it all together. Nothing I tried solved the issue until I decided to change from streaky cotton back to cotton bacon v2. Suddenly it became one of the best tanks in my arsenal. I loved it so much I bought a second one. From what I have seen it likes an easy wicking cotton, the more saturated the better. As far as coils my sweet spot is around a 2.5mm 0.4 ni80 clapton at 30-35w. Makes the juice last a touch longer without compromising flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Ok the black tank was a problem for me, I like to see the juice levels  So I made a plan..

and Voila! 



All fixed now

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb

Alex said:


> Ok the black tank was a problem for me, I like to see the juice levels  So I made a plan..
> 
> and Voila!
> View attachment 127872
> 
> 
> All fixed now



@Alex ,@Room Fogger , @Cor and others... my last RTA was the SM25 and I did not have the best of times with it - any opinions on how the Zeus compares? Just how easy is it to wick (CBV2)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

craigb said:


> @Alex ,@Room Fogger , @Cor and others... my last RTA was the SM25 and I did not have the best of times with it - any opinions on how the Zeus compares? Just how easy is it to wick (CBV2)


It's actually one of the easiest to wick out of all my tanks ie OBS Crius, Ammit 22 and 25, and a few others I cant recall the names of atm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

craigb said:


> @Alex ,@Room Fogger , @Cor and others... my last RTA was the SM25 and I did not have the best of times with it - any opinions on how the Zeus compares? Just how easy is it to wick (CBV2)


@craigb , it's not difficult at all to wick taking into consideration that less is more for this tank. As per my link in an earlier post, as long as you thin out the tails, and make sure that they do not hang into the juicewell, you will be fine and have and excellent flavour tank. It took me about 2 wicks in one night to master it, and the main thing was not thinning out the tails enough resulting in muted flavour. A great option for anyone and I will continue to rate it one of the best flavour tanks I have tried.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Cor

craigb said:


> @Alex ,@Room Fogger , @Cor and others... my last RTA was the SM25 and I did not have the best of times with it - any opinions on how the Zeus compares? Just how easy is it to wick (CBV2)


I think i may have found the secret to the zeus tommorw ile post pics when i rebuild just for this thread thanx to @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Alex said:


>




yip, mine bubbles like crazy !

nice post

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SarChasm

Has anyone ever tried filling their Zeus with any of these dropper bottles?
I see the fill holes are slightly smaller than what I'm used to seeing.

Just wondering if these bottle tips fit and fill without leaking?






Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

SarChasm said:


> Has anyone ever tried filling their Zeus with any of these dropper bottles?
> I see the fill holes are slightly smaller than what I'm used to seeing.
> 
> Just wondering if these bottle tips fit and fill without leaking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have, in fact, I fill two of my 4 Zeus tanks with those bottles and DIY juice daily with no mess. Just hold the nozzle right at the side on the fill slot to create a bit of a seal on one side of the nozzle and squeeze slowly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm

Viper_SA said:


> I have, in fact, I fill two of my 4 Zeus tanks with those bottles and DIY juice daily with no mess. Just hold the nozzle right at the side on the fill slot to create a bit of a seal on one side of the nozzle and squeeze slowly.



Thank you sir.
Been wanting to start in mixing in these bottles, attempting to crowbar the nozzles off the chubby gorillas gets old LOL.
Read: I'm lazy

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SarChasm said:


> Thank you sir.
> Been wanting to start in mixing in these bottles, attempting to crowbar the nozzles off the chubby gorillas gets old LOL.
> Read: I'm lazy


Go for it on the mixing side, I use the same for mixing and refilling all my tanks. On some of them you can go fast, others just take it slow. 

If you can fit it and fill a Dwarv with it any tank can be filled. Always ensure you get the bullet point ones, as the other on is flat cut and is more difficult to use.

Many happy refills and great clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm

Room Fogger said:


> Always ensure you get the bullet point ones, as the other on is flat cut and is more difficult to use.



Do you have a picture of each for comparison please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SarChasm said:


> Do you have a picture of each for comparison please?


Wil check tonight and post here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm

Day 2 of using the Zeus, not too happy with the flavour just yet. Not popping as good as the Ammit 25.
Will try thinning out the wicks a bit more when I get home and revert.

Some info:
- Ni80 fused clapton 6 wraps at 0.20ohms
- 3.5mm ID
- Vaping at 47.5W
- CB Prime

What the wicks currently look like:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SarChasm said:


> Has anyone ever tried filling their Zeus with any of these dropper bottles?
> I see the fill holes are slightly smaller than what I'm used to seeing.
> 
> Just wondering if these bottle tips fit and fill without leaking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Those are the correct bottles to use. The flat ones I was talking about has a thick spout with a flat point that doesn’t fit in anywhere. Said I would take a photo, but it seems as if I have gotten rid of all of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332

Try 3 or 2.5mm ID and yes thin out the wicks will help a lot. If CB doesn't work for you try some Rayon maybe, you can come grab some from me on the weekend if you want or VapeMob has it for R20 for 1m. I much preferred Rayon in the Zeus, GF swears by CBP so YMMV.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

SarChasm said:


> Day 2 of using the Zeus, not too happy with the flavour just yet. Not popping as good as the Ammit 25.
> Will try thinning out the wicks a bit more when I get home and revert.
> 
> Some info:
> - Ni80 fused clapton 6 wraps at 0.20ohms
> - 3.5mm ID
> - Vaping at 47.5W
> - CB Prime
> 
> What the wicks currently look like:
> View attachment 137742


Those tails looks a bit thick to me, in this tank less in more otherwise no flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

yip, smaller coil and cotton very thinned out

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm

Room Fogger said:


> Those tails looks a bit thick to me, in this tank less in more otherwise no flavour.



Will do.
Can I snip some off these or do I have to rewick?

(Please don't say rewick, I'm flippen lazy LOL)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm

vicTor said:


> yip, smaller coil and cotton very thinned out



Will have to rebuild then, I went with DJLSB as he said 3.5mm is better.
Thanks, will revert either later or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

SarChasm said:


> Will have to rebuild then, I went with DJLSB as he said 3.5mm is better.
> Thanks, will revert either later or tomorrow.



you can keep the coil and see how it goes, but definitely rewick

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SarChasm said:


> Will do.
> Can I snip some off these or do I have to rewick?
> 
> (Please don't say rewick, I'm flippen lazy LOL)


You can try snipping about 25%off there, it may work but difficult to say as the Cotton has allready swelled up. Also, I don’t like CB Prime asi get dry hits or no flavour from it.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458 Have a look at this link to see how much you have to thin out, and I would try a different cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm

Room Fogger said:


> You can try snipping about 25%off there, it may work but difficult to say as the Cotton has allready swelled up. Also, I don’t like CB Prime asi get dry hits or no flavour from it.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458 Have a look at this link to see how much you have to thin out, and I would try a different cotton.



Hmmmm, only other cotton I have is Streaky.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> You can try snipping about 25%off there, it may work but difficult to say as the Cotton has allready swelled up. Also, I don’t like CB Prime asi get dry hits or no flavour from it.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458 Have a look at this link to see how much you have to thin out, and I would try a different cotton.



I agree on the Prime hey, don't like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

That’s a 3mm coil in there, so 3.5 will not make a big difference, but you have to thin out the tails.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Streaky is fine, still using it in some tanks, just it has about a 2 ml break in time to get rid of the cotton taste

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Here's how I do my Zeus.

26 awg wire
7 or 8 wraps
2.5mm mandrel
leg length about 10mm
Streaky cotton
Tight wick
Don't find a need to thin cotton ends.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SarChasm

Ok.
Attempt number 2.
Same coil but with Streaky, raised the coil slightly as well.
Thinned more than 60% cotton.







Same wattage at 47W is already like 80% better and fuller flavour.
Thanks to @vicTor @Room Fogger @Alex for the pointers. I'm sure I'll get better the more I rewick and practise.

I remember it took me a solid few tries with the Ammit 25 as well.
Read: Slow learner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Great Boet, enjoy it. It takes everyone a few tries with the Ammit,  the Zeus is easy. Took me a few rewick in one night with my Zeus to get it right, and then I moved to MTL, so it now resides on another mod, but in a great house where it is well loved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SarChasm

Ok I remember now why I stopped using Streaky, every pull sends a flaming ball of juice onto the roof of my mouth ROFL.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

SarChasm said:


> Ok I remember now why I stopped using Streaky, every pull sends a flaming ball of juice onto the roof of my mouth ROFL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Royal or CB2 for the win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

SarChasm said:


> Ok I remember now why I stopped using Streaky, every pull sends a flaming ball of juice onto the roof of my mouth ROFL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


never had that with streaky. u need more wick in the coil if that happens

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SarChasm

Moerse Rooikat said:


> never had that with streaky. u need more wick in the coil if that happens



Will try over the weekend, I fed through enough without it pulling the coil.
Not a problem, will mess around with it again tomorrow thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

SarChasm said:


> Will try over the weekend, I fed through enough without it pulling the coil.
> Not a problem, will mess around with it again tomorrow thanks.


i turn it between my fingers 
if the coil is 2mm inner i take a 2mm bar and feel if it feels the same thickness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

@SarChasm you're doing great and I'm sure you'll get it right quite soon, one other tip which I find works for me is to angle the coil more so it is kind of in line with the cotton slots. this is how I align mine








special mention to @Steyn777 for this coil he made, you Sir are talented !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> @SarChasm you're doing great and I'm sure you'll get it right quite soon, one other tip which I find works for me is to angle the coil more so it is kind of in line with the cotton slots. this is how I align mine
> 
> View attachment 137823
> 
> View attachment 137825
> 
> View attachment 137826
> 
> 
> special mention to @Steyn777 for this coil he made, you Sir are talented !


That looks amazing. What is the final ohm reading? @Steyn777 , you are very talented sir, I think that one of those in the Hadaly or Ghoul will definately take it to a new level! Will have to negotiate a deal that will suit us both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> That looks amazing. What is the final ohm reading? @Steyn777 , you are very talented sir, I think that one of those in the Hadaly or Ghoul will definately take it to a new level! Will have to negotiate a deal that will suit us both.



this coil, called a "Staggerton something or other" comes in at 0.20 ohm, 

I think I definitely cheated @Steyn777 in our deal, but the man does not take No for an answer !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SarChasm

Sorry peeps, going back to the Ammit25 for the weekend 

Will try again on a day I feel more patient.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Room Fogger said:


> That looks amazing. What is the final ohm reading? @Steyn777 , you are very talented sir, I think that one of those in the Hadaly or Ghoul will definately take it to a new level! Will have to negotiate a deal that will suit us both.


They work quite well in the hadaly also this one was surprisingly flavourful. And much easier to build than the spaced staggered.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Steyn777 said:


> They work quite well in the hadaly also this one was surprisingly flavourful. And much easier to build than the spaced staggered.


It’s with the building part I have a problem! I can “build” a coil out of any wire, but then that wire must be what’s needed for me to do so. Agai, that is absolutely stunning craftsmanship from your side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @Johan Marais , it would seem to me that the Zeus likes something more than just plain wire, so Clapton or fused is the way to go. As per @vicTor above, that build will rock. Also, thin out the ends of the wick as well a bit, seems to improve the taste. Then sit back and enjoy your happy clouds!


I agree...it's best to use the big builds on this tank because plain wire seemz to mute flavour and flooding occurs..brilliant atty imo.i have one as well..remember not to over wick...less is more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## delon

Max said:


> Hi @Johan Marais
> 
> The Zeus is an Awesome Amazing Outstanding RTA - and it works - it doesn’t leak - and it delivers on Flavour and Clouds.
> 
> The last thing you want is loose interest - so a fine touch of patience is kindly suggested.
> 
> This Tank’s best Friend is a multi-strand Coil - there are plenty of them out there - so you need a little time to evaluate your options and your Vaping style.
> 
> I cannot say that Single Strand Coils won’t work because I haven’t tried them.
> 
> I have ventured into the Complex Coil Options and have Treasured and Appreciated the time - effort and energy that @smilelykumeenit spent helping me get my Complex Coil Options on the go.
> 
> So - here is some information that I hope helps you find the solution to your Flavour requirements from the Zeus RTA
> 
> All the best and please let me know if there’s anything else I can help you with.
> 
> Geekvape Zeus 24 - Kiwichi
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Framed Staples
> @smilelykumeenit
> Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 5.5
> Spacing : 0.5mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> Mod - VW : Geekvape Aegis 100W
> Ohms : 0.33
> Watts : 38 to 48
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : The Vape Guy - Kiwichi
> @BumbleBee
> eJuice Mix : 60/40
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Purchased : 22/12/2017
> Stored : 2 Weeks
> Assembled : 05/01/2018
> 
> View attachment 118922
> 
> 
> View attachment 118923
> 
> 
> View attachment 118924
> 
> 
> View attachment 118925
> 
> 
> View attachment 118926


I use caterpillar track premade coils...perfect for the Zeus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

delon said:


> I use caterpillar track premade coils...perfect for the Zeus


Soon...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

delon said:


> I use caterpillar track premade coils...perfect for the Zeus









Johan Marais said:


> Well yeah I must say I have had some nasty spit backs too ........ I few things I realized about the ZEUS to minimize this:
> 
> 
> Don't fill all the way to the top (Over filling)
> Make sure you fill up slowly. I realized pumping e-juice into the tank too fast sometimes makes it end up somewhere unwanted like between the air vent post holes causing a gargling noise followed by spit back.
> Maybe other guys can also give some input as to how to avoid the spitback or get rid of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon

Spitback occurs when over wicking or the base tray has ejuice sitting in there...i posted some pics of the perfect wick for the tank...also close off the air ring a bit to reduce gurgling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon

delon said:


> Spitback occurs when over wicking or the base tray has ejuice sitting in there...i posted some pics of the perfect wick for the tank...also close off the air ring a bit to reduce gurgling!


You will need exotic coils to thread enough cotton in there and the result will be awsome flavour and clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I’ve used all types of coils in the Zeus, what I found works best for me is a 2.5mm simple coil. No fuss, no messing around, awesome flavor and almost no afterburn which saves a ton of juice over time.

I can’t get a bad build from this RTA no matter what, best ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm

Apologies I've been silent off the forum for a while, chest giving me problems.

So after going back to the Ammit25 for a week or so, I decided to give the Zeus another try.

Attempt #4
I skewed the coil as per @vicTor 's suggestion, thinned more than 60% off the tails, assembled it and immediately started flooding. Opened it back up and was my own fault, due the coils being skew, the wicks were too close to the "air walls".

Attempt #5
Readjusted and trimmed the sides, assembled and still flooded.

Attempt #6
Decided to start from scratch.
Threw out the 3.5mm coil and wrap at 3mm.
Wicked and left more than enough gap between wick and air wall.
Attempt #6 had me thinking I finally hit the jackpot, flavour was beautiful (extremely close to Ammit) and 0 dry hits.
I was on cloud 9 for the past few days, until last night......refilled and she flooded once again.
I did not open the tank once nor did I overfill it.

Needless to say, today the Ammit25 is back on.
Starting to think Zeus and I just don't get along?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn

I haven't struggled at all. 

I got my Zeus from @KarlDP and he was kind enough to leave a Alien in it for me. 

I haven't removed the coil at all, but it seems the coil position is good as it is as I have flavour for days. 

The coil is in line with the airflow "cheese graters". Then I twist the tails into the wicking channel. Unfortunately don't have picks of that but here is what it looks like before fluffing the cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Twisted KA1 wire 3mmID 28Gx5/36G - build comes out at 0.45
Cotton = Bacon 

This combo has given me endless happy vapes since picking up my Zeus.

My Ammit 25 is driving me nuts - Using a Alien V11 coil with Bacon cotton, great flavor for 10 to 12 vapes and then the leaking starts. Think its time to put it back in the box or sell it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

SarChasm said:


> Apologies I've been silent off the forum for a while, chest giving me problems.
> 
> So after going back to the Ammit25 for a week or so, I decided to give the Zeus another try.
> 
> Attempt #4
> I skewed the coil as per @vicTor 's suggestion, thinned more than 60% off the tails, assembled it and immediately started flooding. Opened it back up and was my own fault, due the coils being skew, the wicks were too close to the "air walls".
> 
> Attempt #5
> Readjusted and trimmed the sides, assembled and still flooded.
> 
> Attempt #6
> Decided to start from scratch.
> Threw out the 3.5mm coil and wrap at 3mm.
> Wicked and left more than enough gap between wick and air wall.
> Attempt #6 had me thinking I finally hit the jackpot, flavour was beautiful (extremely close to Ammit) and 0 dry hits.
> I was on cloud 9 for the past few days, until last night......refilled and she flooded once again.
> I did not open the tank once nor did I overfill it.
> 
> Needless to say, today the Ammit25 is back on.
> Starting to think Zeus and I just don't get along?



hi and when you don't skew the coil, same thing happens ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Getting my Zeus single tomorrow ( I know a bit late to the party  ).
Have the Zeus Dual and first build was good (less is more as they say) , but realized I'm a single coil kinda guy .... 

My personal opinion if a tank/rda can't perform reasonably well with normal wire then I don't know , so will be doing normal flatwire builds in the single & dual and compare. I know I know single vs dual apples with apples .... 

All these super fancy coils and k@k makes the conspiracy theorist in me think these hardware makers are purposely designing the tanks so you HAVE to buy a fancy coil to make it shine ... fancier coils = higher watts needed , more juice consumption , dual batt mods , more batts .... see where I'm going with this ? Anyway *rant over* ....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Max

Hi @Daniel - Have a look at this:

GeekVape Zeus 24 
RTA - Single Coil Build 
Wire : Ni80 
Type : Framed Staples
@smilelykumeenit 
Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5.5
Spacing : 0.5mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : G/Vape Aegis 100W Mod
Ohms : 0.34
Watts : 38 to 48
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : The Vape Guy - Machete 
@BumbleBee 
eJuice Mix : 60/40
Nicotine : 0mg
Purchased : 26/01/2018
Stored : 4 Weeks 
Assembled : 25/02/2018

And still going like the day I set it up - nearly 5 Months ago - and this is on daily rotation - bottle number 3 of Machete - a Coffee Phenomenon from The Vape Guy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Max said:


> Hi @Daniel - Have a look at this:
> 
> GeekVape Zeus 24
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Framed Staples
> @smilelykumeenit
> Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 5.5
> Spacing : 0.5mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> Mod - VW : G/Vape Aegis 100W Mod
> Ohms : 0.34
> Watts : 38 to 48
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : The Vape Guy - Machete
> @BumbleBee
> eJuice Mix : 60/40
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Purchased : 26/01/2018
> Stored : 4 Weeks
> Assembled : 25/02/2018
> 
> And still going like the day I set it up - nearly 5 Months ago - and this is on daily rotation - bottle number 3 of Machete - a Coffee Phenomenon from The Vape Guy.
> View attachment 139081


Well shieeet there goes my theory


----------



## SarChasm

vicTor said:


> hi and when you don't skew the coil, same thing happens ?



It was still skew, but not as skew as it was.
It was fine for 2 days and then started flooding.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332

Have you tried looping the wicks down around the portion below the deck?


----------



## SarChasm

Darius1332 said:


> Have you tried looping the wicks down around the portion below the deck?



Will try that over the weekend, shot.


----------



## Darth Vaper

Only time I've ever had any flooding with the Zeus was due to over-filling - I now always leave a bit of an air-gap and haven't had any flooding since, regardless of coil position or wicking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

SarChasm said:


> It was still skew, but not as skew as it was.
> It was fine for 2 days and then started flooding.



try purging, especially after filling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash_ZA

Has anyone had issues with the top airflow becoming loose? After a couple months it seems to close the airflow with its own weight where before you had to physically turn it to adjust the airflow


----------



## Viper_SA

Ash_ZA said:


> Has anyone had issues with the top airflow becoming loose? After a couple months it seems to close the airflow with its own weight where before you had to physically turn it to adjust the airflow



Haven't had this issue, but I'm sure changing the top o-ring will sort this out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

SarChasm said:


> Apologies I've been silent off the forum for a while, chest giving me problems.
> 
> So after going back to the Ammit25 for a week or so, I decided to give the Zeus another try.
> 
> Attempt #4
> I skewed the coil as per @vicTor 's suggestion, thinned more than 60% off the tails, assembled it and immediately started flooding. Opened it back up and was my own fault, due the coils being skew, the wicks were too close to the "air walls".
> 
> Attempt #5
> Readjusted and trimmed the sides, assembled and still flooded.
> 
> Attempt #6
> Decided to start from scratch.
> Threw out the 3.5mm coil and wrap at 3mm.
> Wicked and left more than enough gap between wick and air wall.
> Attempt #6 had me thinking I finally hit the jackpot, flavour was beautiful (extremely close to Ammit) and 0 dry hits.
> I was on cloud 9 for the past few days, until last night......refilled and she flooded once again.
> I did not open the tank once nor did I overfill it.
> 
> Needless to say, today the Ammit25 is back on.
> Starting to think Zeus and I just don't get along?


This happens to me quite often...this will sound strange but when you refill do it slower.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

SarChasm said:


> Apologies I've been silent off the forum for a while, chest giving me problems.
> 
> So after going back to the Ammit25 for a week or so, I decided to give the Zeus another try.
> 
> Attempt #4
> I skewed the coil as per @vicTor 's suggestion, thinned more than 60% off the tails, assembled it and immediately started flooding. Opened it back up and was my own fault, due the coils being skew, the wicks were too close to the "air walls".
> 
> Attempt #5
> Readjusted and trimmed the sides, assembled and still flooded.
> 
> Attempt #6
> Decided to start from scratch.
> Threw out the 3.5mm coil and wrap at 3mm.
> Wicked and left more than enough gap between wick and air wall.
> Attempt #6 had me thinking I finally hit the jackpot, flavour was beautiful (extremely close to Ammit) and 0 dry hits.
> I was on cloud 9 for the past few days, until last night......refilled and she flooded once again.
> I did not open the tank once nor did I overfill it.
> 
> Needless to say, today the Ammit25 is back on.
> Starting to think Zeus and I just don't get along?


This happens to me quite often...this will sound strange but when you refill do it slower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Ash_ZA said:


> Has anyone had issues with the top airflow becoming loose? After a couple months it seems to close the airflow with its own weight where before you had to physically turn it to adjust the airflow


Change the O ring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ash_ZA

Steyn777 said:


> Change the O ring.



Thanks. Didn’t realize there was actually one missing on the top cap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So whats the final proper build on this tank. I got a zeus today and find the wicking very difficult. Never struggled like this before. Cottom just touching deck, dry hit, thining out cotton, no flavour. Tried now another method where you wrap cotton tails under the deck. Batts on mod is flat. So waiting for a charge before i try again. Even the OBS dual is a breeze against this atty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok so the wicking around the bottom of the desk solves dry hits. But no flavour what so ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

I have to get one of these tanks and take on the challenge of getting the wicking right. I love challenging myself with difficult tanks to wick. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so the wicking around the bottom of the desk solves dry hits. But no flavour what so ever



hi @SmokeyJoe have you thinned out the cotton a lot ?

how high are you positioning the coil ?

a pic would help

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> hi @SmokeyJoe have you thinned out the cotton a lot ?h
> 
> how high are you positioning the coil ?
> 
> a pic would help
> 
> regards


I thinned out the legs a lot like a do with the serpent. Tight in the coild diameter with thinned out legs
Current setup:






Coils is very low
Photos are crap, as my phone is crap

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Too low, @SmokeyJoe .

Try them higher than that but just below the posts. That looks like a single coil zeus, not dual. I got better flavour that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Too low, @SmokeyJoe .
> 
> Try them higher than that but just below the posts. That looks like a single coil zeus, not dual. I got better flavour that way.


Thanks. Ill move the coil up and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks. Ill move the coil up and see



the height is ok for me as you have it but try higher may help

but your wick tails seem too long to the way I do it,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> the height is ok for me as you have it but try higher may help
> 
> but your wick tails seem too long to the way I do it,


@vicTor do u have some pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> @vicTor do u have some pics?


hmmm no I don't can take some later tonight though

basically the tail should just just touch the base of the deck, works for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Also Struggling with the single coil Zeus. Just cant seem to get the wicking right. Iv'e watched countless youtube videos, changed coils. Changed cotton, Just can't seem to get flavour, 
Also a question, I'm used to dual coils so if my ohms are 0.18 what watts should I be running, tried the normal 50 - 60 watts but get dry hits, lowered the watts to as low as 25w seems fine but get no flavour..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok so i found the issue. It was the kak coils that came with the zeus. Put in my own clapton 3mm coil and now its singing. Thought i was going nuts as i knew my wicking was right

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so i found the issue. It was the kak coils that came with the zeus. Put in my own clapton 3mm coild and now its singing. Thought i was going nuts as i knew my wicking was right



cool !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Nicholas Jones said:


> Also Struggling with the single coil Zeus. Just cant seem to get the wicking right. Iv'e watched countless youtube videos, changed coils. Changed cotton, Just can't seem to get flavour,
> Also a question, I'm used to dual coils so if my ohms are 0.18 what watts should I be running, tried the normal 50 - 60 watts but get dry hits, lowered the watts to as low as 25w seems fine but get no flavour..



hi the 25w is perfect, it's exactly what I use

how are you wicking ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

vicTor said:


> hi the 25w is perfect, it's exactly what I use
> 
> how are you wicking ?



Fluff out the cotton, then it lays basically inline with the build deck. little bit under

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Nicholas Jones said:


> Fluff out the cotton, then it lays basically inline with the build deck. little bit under



can't be sure then, maybe a pic of your build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Busy playing with coils.
Have a Juggernaut coil in my black Zeus tank. Fluffed out cotton touching the deck.

Build comes out to a .21 ohm running at 58 watts.

Flavour is not bad

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Not too tight in the coil (I prefer my coils raised and slightly spaced), thin and fluff the ends quite a bit, but there should be enough to fill the cut-out space (when you look down on the build deck, otherwise it may flood), and just a wee little tail-end touching the bottom - I have phenomenal flavour on the single deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok so after 2 days struggeling with the god of olympus. I finally found my happy place. NI80 flat clapton 3mm running at 0.4 ohm at 30w. I did my cotton legs like @vicTor advised. No dry hits. Loads of clouds and flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Looks like this tanks wants cotton tight in coil and very very thinned cotton legs. FIY, the braided coils that come with the tank are sh1t. Baie baie kak. Poefies, siesa

Also coiling anti clockwise works better as the coil is more lined up with the wicking ports meaning shorter distance for the juice to get to the coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

HOLY CRAP. This thing is a flavour monster. I now know why there is such a hype. Its actually too much flavour. Bloody hell im impressed

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so after 2 days struggeling with the god of olympus. I finally found my happy place. NI80 flat clapton 3mm running at 0.4 ohm at 30w. I did my cotton legs like @vicTor advised. No dry hits. Loads of clouds and flavour


what cotton do you use?
i found the new cotton bacon prime works better in the zeus. solves my problem with the tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Moerse Rooikat said:


> what cotton do you use?
> i found the new cotton bacon prime works better in the zeus. solves my problem with the tank


I personally despise prime, always had dry hits with it. I only use normal CB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My build for reference:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> I personally despise prime, always had dry hits with it. I only use normal CB



I also don't like prime, much prefer v2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> My build for reference:
> 
> View attachment 141614
> 
> View attachment 141615



very good, enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

This RTA for me is by far the easiest tank to build a coil on, and re-wicking is a breeze. 

Best RTA ever. I really love this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

@SmokeyJoe @JurgensSt , Loved my Zeus untill I let it go with my change to MTL. Did this as intro for some guys earlier that were having problems, never had a dry hit and flavour overdose, maybe it can help someone again
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakes147

This goes against everything that everyone says about wicking the zeus correctly but it works brilliantly. Have been using this method for the last week and must say its been great. Absolutely no dry hits at 50w.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Jakes147 said:


> This goes against everything that everyone says about wicking the zeus correctly but it works brilliantly. Have been using this method for the last week and must say its been great. Absolutely no dry hits at 50w.


definitely going to give this a try tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

I have tried this method and was not that impressed. I still use this method as posted by @Alex and get perfect results every time using a 26g x2 SS316L + 36g Ni80 3mm 7-8 wrap.


Alex said:


>

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Bulldog said:


> I have tried this method and was not that impressed. I still use this method as posted by @Alex and get perfect results every time using a 26g x2 SS316L + 36g Ni80 3mm 7-8 wrap.


Will give each method a try. Switched to cotton bacon prime and already its made a marked difference.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt

Nearly at my wits end with this tank.
Can't go more than 35w then I get dry hits. Rewick then it's gurgling. Tried fancy coils, simple coils, different cotton, but to no avail.
This latest build seems to be working for now. Parallel 26g SS 0,22 ohm wicked with cotton bacon prime and tails thinned out a lot. Chain vape nearly an eniltire tank with no dry hits at 44w so definitely a marked improvement. Will see how she goes with the next refill.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darius1332

Humbolt said:


> View attachment 144961



This pic where your wick on the left looks triangular is good, try maybe trim the other side to also be like this shape. I found it best to trim either from the top or from the further edge of the wick from the wicking channel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Darius1332 said:


> This pic where your wick on the left looks triangular is good, try maybe trim the other side to also be like this shape. I found it best to trim either from the top or from the further edge of the wick from the wicking channel.


Thanks will give that a go too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

The build looks good @Humbolt, Just line up the coil with the airflow

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Alex said:


> The build looks good @Humbolt, Just line up the coil with the airflow
> 
> View attachment 145110


Thanks, Alex. Just thought I'd move it that way to try and prevent the wick from bending. But will straighten it as well, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Humbolt said:


> Thanks, Alex. Just thought I'd move it that way to try and prevent the wick from bending. But will straighten it as well, thank you.



I can understand your reasoning, it's really easy to wick with the bend. Notice the legs. You have to wrap your coil counter clockwise.

check it out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KapteinSM

@Humbolt I'm also new to the Zeus and still learning, but I thin out the wick to where it starts feeling crazy and then a little more. I also cut the corners at an angle to make a tie tip like edge hanging between the build deck and the bottom of the juice well. Will take pics on my next re-wick.

PS. I found that with the airflow all the way open, I still get the occasional dryness with chain vaping but with it slightly closed, no dryness whatsoever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Alex said:


> I can understand your reasoning, it's really easy to wick with the bend. Notice the legs. You have to wrap your coil counter clockwise.
> 
> check it out


Yip, I do wrap them counter clockwise. I just thought the bend might cause some choking. But as you suggested before, I will straighten out the coil.



KapteinSM said:


> @Humbolt I'm also new to the Zeus and still learning, but I thin out the wick to where it starts feeling crazy and then a little more. I also cut the corners at an angle to make a tie tip like edge hanging between the build deck and the bottom of the juice well. Will take pics on my next re-wick.
> 
> PS. I found that with the airflow all the way open, I still get the occasional dryness with chain vaping but with it slightly closed, no dryness whatsoever.


Yeah what I do is sometime close the airflow and pull on it to saturate the wicks, maybe closing the airflow a bit will create more suction pressure and help to saturate the wicks more efficiently. Makes sense, will give that a try too as I use it with the airflow wide open.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aadil mohamed

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So I bought a Geekvape Zeus Tank which is a pretty awesome tank. I used both Coils that came with the Tanks but they are now done, being a SS Coil fan for low Wattage and fast ramp up. Using a 3mm diamiter buid I dont get any flavour from my tank. Which Wire/build/Diamiter would you guys recommend? I have wasted so many coils and cotton trying to get the flavour.
> 
> Please Help
> 
> Regards Johan


Wuz up guys
Zeuz is an awesome tank. Had a bit of a problem in the beginning with dry hits( very frustrating) and spitting ( burns like a mother f#*cker)
But after some research , I found that wicking it around the base solved the dry hits and some purging solved the spitting. So now its flavor and good clouds all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie

I got new appreciation for my Zeus single coil today. I always got good flavour, but rarely great. Also suffered from dry hits...

After following the wicking advice on here, this thing is a flavour machine! Tight through the coil and thin out the tails a lot. Also helps cutting them a an angle. I also place my coil as high as possible. 

Thanks everyone for the advice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## franshorn

Currently I'm running one of @smilelykumeenit 30/38 Aliens. 0.68 running at 38w.

Ramp up is a bit slow, but make use of pre-heat to get her going. But Flavour for days.

When this coil is done, I think i'll try rewrapping the other coil in the opposite direction to help with the coil leg position.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Hope someone still checks this thread. I need some help and none the wiser after reading through this, as I've tried many things listed here. Back in 2018 when I bought my 1st Zeus I was so impressed that I ended up owning 4 in total. Fell off the wagon and started vaping again in February 2021. Since then I've been chasing the vape I used to get from the Zeus to no avail. I used to vape it with airflow fully open, lots of clouds and flavor. Now I find that I need to close the airflow off to between a quarter to halfway open to get anything decent. Also can't even get to 40W without it going dry or bordering on dry. I have tried exotic coils and plain wire ranging from 0.7 ohm to 0.2 ohm. 

I've always centered the coil and wicking i still done the same way, at least I think it is. Once I thinned out the wicks too much and it flooded badly, so no I guess I'm erring on the cautious side. I want a nice full, warm vape from it. So today I played with 20 gauge Ni80. 7 wraps, one on 3.5mm ID and one on 3mm ID. I get a lot of sizzling, especially on the 3.5mm (using Firebolt laces). Currently running a 3.5mm lace in the 3mm coil and the sizzling is less. Flavor isn't bad at all, but I have to stick to 35W. 

What am I doing wrong? Any suggestions for a coil? I have 20, 22 and 24 gauge Ni80 to work with. Also SS, Kanthal and Ni80 in 28 and 26 gauge.
I haven't tried spaced coils yet as I've never really liked them. Also haven't tried wrapping counterclockwise.
A friend suggested I remove a wrap to reduce coil mass as he thinks it's getting too hot with the 7 wrap wire mass and thus being starved of juice. Any thoughts on this?

Really want to get these beauties back in action again.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


> 7 wrap wire mass and thus being starved of juice



I take it from this you have the coil placement correct which means the cotton has to have a bend in it and this can cause that starvation unless thinned slightly and try not to get the bend too dense with cotton if that makes any sense! Not used for a good while but it was my favourite RTA for a while, I used N80 tri core fused clapton about 0.37ohm (can't remember more details of specs) at about 30w with half airflow, flavour for days!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

24g twisted 2 Strand...
3.0mm ID 
5 or 6 wraps (go with 5)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Nailed it! Screw fancy exotic coils. Using the attached picture for counting, I did a plain 5 wrap, anticlockwise, 20 gauge Ni80 spaced coil. Wicked really really tight with Cotton Bacon v2 and thinned out the tails quite a bit. Winner winner, chicken dinner! Thanks to @Christos and @Intuthu Kagesi for your inputs in sending my mind down this path. Keeping up beautifully at 60W. Can push higher, but at 5mg that is making my head sing a little

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Nailed it! Screw fancy exotic coils. Using the attached picture for counting, I did a plain 5 wrap, anticlockwise, 20 gauge Ni80 spaced coil. Wicked really really tight with Cotton Bacon v2 and thinned out the tails quite a bit. Winner winner, chicken dinner! Thanks to @Christos and @Intuthu Kagesi for your inputs in sending my mind down this path. Keeping up beautifully at 60W. Can push higher, but at 5mg that is making my head sing a little
> 
> View attachment 245174
> View attachment 245175
> View attachment 245176
> View attachment 245177


Yeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
See what happens when you persevere ... Well done man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

